# Relazioni a lungo termine



## feather (23 Marzo 2014)

Qui mi sembra spieghi molto bene come funziona

http://www.ted.com/talks/esther_perel_the_secret_to_desire_in_a_long_term_relationship

Ci sono i sottotitoli in italiano volendo.


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2014)

Molto carino, semplice e attendibile, l'ho salvato in italiano cosi dopo me lo rileggo cin calma. Chi e' la signora che parla?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Marzo 2014)

Bello, per quanto in qualche modo molto efficace e sintetico, metta a fuoco qualcosa che "so" :smile:
Molto molto acuta la definizione della spontaneità come mito :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Appena cerco di aprire il video mi salta tutto ( con iPad ) :unhappy: peccato mi sarebbe piaciuto capire


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appena cerco di aprire il video mi salta tutto ( con iPad ) :unhappy: peccato mi sarebbe piaciuto capire


Magari appena mi lasciano kl pc(questo e' un maledetto tablet da cui non so fare niente) ti faccio un copia incolla di quello che ho salvato in italiano. A me e' piaciuto molto il fatto di quando si vede l altro sicuro e radioso (la sua luce attrae, e io potrei non essere chi o cosa detdrmina la sua luce:  devo "firmare" in qualche modo), e la novita', che passa anche solo attraverso una novita' percettiva banale (questo l ho notato a volte senza rifletterci, se cambiava radicalmente tonalita' cromatica nel vestire in qualche modo mi sentivo attivata,  a prescinderd dal fatto che gli stesse meglio o no)


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Magari appena mi lasciano kl pc(questo e' un maledetto tablet da cui non so fare niente) ti faccio un copia incolla di quello che ho salvato in italiano. A me e' piaciuto molto il fatto di quando si vede l altro sicuro e radioso (la sua luce attrae, e io potrei non essere chi o cosa detdrmina la sua luce:  devo "firmare" in qualche modo), e la novita', che passa anche solo attraverso una novita' percettiva banale (questo l ho notato a volte senza rifletterci, se cambiava radicalmente tonalita' cromatica nel vestire in qualche modo mi sentivo attivata,  a prescinderd dal fatto che gli stesse meglio o no)


Grazie inno :up:


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2014)

*Copia incolla*

Return to the talkReturn to talk
Transcript
Dunque, perché il buon sesso svanisce così spesso, perfino nelle coppie che continuano ad amarsi come non mai? E perché una buona intimità non garantisce del buon sesso, al contrario di quanto si crede? Oppure, la prossima domanda potrebbe essere, possiamo volere ciò che già abbiamo? È la domanda da un milione di dollari, vero? E perché il proibito è così erotico? Cosa c'è nella trasgressione che rende il desiderio così potente? E perché il sesso fa i bambini, e i bambini portano il disastro erotico nelle coppie? È una specie di colpo fatale all'erotismo, non è così? E quando amate, come sembra? E quando desiderate, com'è differente?
0:57
Queste sono alcune di queste domande che sono al centro della mia esplorazione della natura del desiderio erotico e dei suoi dilemmi concomitanti nell'amore moderno. Quindi viaggio per il mondo, e quello che noto è che ovunque il romanticismo sia arrivato sembra esserci una crisi del desiderio. Una crisi del desiderio, come nel possedere ciò che si vuole -- desiderio come espressione della nostra individualità, della nostra libera scelta, delle nostre preferenze, della nostra identità -- desiderio che è diventato un concetto centrale come parte dell'amore moderno e delle società individualiste.
1:36
Vedete, questa è la prima volta nella storia dell'umanità in cui cerchiamo di vivere la sessualità a lungo termine, non perché vogliamo 14 figli, per cui abbiamo bisogno di averne anche di più, poiché molti non ce la farebbero, e non perché è esclusivamente un dovere coniugale della donna. Questa è la prima volta in cui vogliamo il sesso nel tempo per il piacere e il legame che affondano le radici nel desiderio.
2:07
Allora che cosa nutre il desiderio, e perché è così complicato? E al cuore del nutrimento del desiderio in una relazione seria, credo che ci sia la riconciliazione di due fondamentali bisogni umani. Da un lato, il bisogno di certezza, di prevedibilità, di sicurezza, di affidabilità, di attendibilità, di permanenza -- tutte queste esperienze che ci ancorano, che danno le basi della nostra vita che chiamiamo casa. Ma abbiamo anche un bisogno ugualmente forte -- donne e uomini -- di avventura, novità, mistero, rischio, pericolo, dell'ignoto, dell'inatteso, della sorpresa -- avete colto il succo -- di viaggiare. Quindi riconciliare il bisogno di sicurezza e il bisogno di avventura all'interno di una relazione, o di ciò che oggi possiamo chiamare un ardente matrimonio era considerata una contraddizione. Il matrimonio era un'istituzione economica nel quale si creava un associazione per la vita in termini di figli e di stato sociale di successione e di compagnia. Ma ora vogliamo che il nostro partner ci dia tutte queste cose e oltretutto vogliamo che sia il miglior amico, il confidente di fiducia e l'amante, e viviamo il doppio. (Risate) Così arriviamo ad una persona, e sostanzialmente gli chiediamo di darci quello che un intero paese di solito può dare: Dammi appartenenza, dammi identità, dammi continuità, e dammi trascendenza, mistero e timore tutti insieme. Dammi sicurezza e dammi rischio. Dammi novità e dammi familiarità. Dammi la previdibilità e dammi la sorpresa. E lo diamo per scontato, così giocattoli e lingerie ci aiuteranno in questo senso. (Applausi)
4:03
Così ora arriviamo alla realtà esistenziale della questione, giusto? Perché io credo che, in qualche modo -- e ci ritornerò sopra -- la crisi del desiderio sia spesso una crisi dell'immaginazione.
4:17
Allora perché così spesso il buon sesso svanisce? Qual è la relazione tra amore e desiderio? Come si relazionano e come entrano in conflitto? Perché è lì che sta il mistero dell'erotismo.
4:29
Quindi, se c'è un verbo legato all'amore, è "avere". E se c'è un verbo legato al desiderio, è "volere". In amore, noi vogliamo avere, noi vogliamo conoscere l'amato. Vogliamo ridurre la distanza. Vogliamo ridurre il divario. Vogliamo neutralizzare la tensione. Vogliamo vicinanza. Ma nel desiderio, non abbiamo molta voglia di tornare nei luoghi che abbiamo già conosciuto. Un risultato scontato non è nel nostro interesse. Nel desiderio vogliamo un Altro, qualcuno dall'altra parte che possiamo andare a trovare con il quale vogliamo trascorrere del tempo, e vogliamo andare a vedere cosa succede nei suoi quartieri a luci rosse. Nel desiderio, vogliamo un ponte da attraversare. O in altre parole, dico talvolta: il fuoco ha bisogno di aria. Il desiderio cerca spazio. E dicendo così, spesso risulta un po' astratto.
5:23
Ma poi mi sono fatta una domanda. E sono andata in più di 20 paesi in questi ultimi anni con "Accoppiamento in Cattività", e ho chiesto alla gente, quando vi sentite più attratti dal vostro partner? Non attratto sessualmente, di per sé, ma in generale. E nelle culture, nelle religioni, nei generi -- tranne uno -- ci sono alcune risposte che si ripetono.
5:45
Il primo gruppo è: sono più attratto dal mio partner quando non c'è, quando siamo separati, quando ci ritroviamo. Praticamente, quando rientro in contatto con la mia capacità di immaginarmi con il mio partner, quando la mia immaginazione ritorna nell'immagine, e quando posso radicarla nell'assenza e nella nostalgia, che è una componente importante del desiderio. Ma il secondo gruppo è ancora più interessante: sono particolarmente attratto dal mio partner quando lo vedo in studio, quando è sul palco, quando è nel suo elemento, quando sta facendo qualcosa che lo appassiona, quando lo vedo ad una festa e le altre persone sono attratte da lui, quando lo vedo al centro dell'attenzione. In pratica quando guardo il mio partner raggiante e sicuro di sè, probabilmente la più grande provocazione a tutti i livelli. Radioso, come autosufficiente. Io guardo a questa persona ... a proposito, nel desiderio le persone raramente ne parlano, quando si fondono in una sola a cinque centimetri uno dall'altro. Non so quanto sia in pollici. Ma non è neanche quando le persone sono così lontane da non potersi vedere. E quando guardo il mio compagno da una giusta distanza quando questa persona che è già così familiare, così conosciuta che è ancora un po' misteriosa, un po' sfuggente. E in questo spazio tra me e l'altro si trova lo slancio erotico, si trova l'attrazione verso l'altro. Perché talvolta, come dice Proust, il mistero non è andare in nuovi luoghi, ma è guardare con nuovi occhi. E così, quando vedo il mio partner che fa qualcosa che lo coinvolge, Io guardo a questa persona e cambio momentaneamente la mia percezione, e rimango aperto ai misteri che vivono proprio accanto a me.
7:42
E poi, ancora più importante, in questa descrizione dell'altro o di me stessa -- è lo stesso -- ciò che è più interessante è che non c'è alcuna ricerca di desiderio. Nessuno ha bisogno di nessuno. Non vi è alcuna cura nel desiderio. La cura è amore totale. È un potente anti-afrodisiaco. Devo ancora vedere qualcuno che è così eccitato da qualcuno che ha bisogno di lui. Il desiderare è una cosa. Avere bisogno di loro è chiusura, e le donne lo sanno da sempre perché tutto ciò che riporta alla genitorialità di solito diminuisce la carica erotica. Per dei buoni motivi, giusto?
8:19
E poi il terzo gruppo di risposte che veramente mi ha sorpresa, quando ridiamo insieme, come mi ha detto qualcuno in ufficio oggi, quando è in smoking, così ho detto, sapete, è lo stesso, smoking o stivali da cowboy. Ma in fondo è quando c'è la novità. Ma la novità non riguarda nuove posizioni. Non è un repertorio di tecniche. La novità è quale parte di voi fate uscire? Quali parti di voi volete far vedere? Perché in un certo modo uno può dire il sesso non è qualcosa che si fa, eh? Il sesso è un luogo nel quale si va. È uno spazio nel quale entri dentro di te e con un altro, o con altri. Dove si va col sesso? Con quali parti di voi vi connettete? Che cosa cercate di esprimere? È uno spazio per un'unione trascendentale e spirituale? È uno spazio per la violenza e un spazio per essere aggressivi in sicurezza? È uno spazio dove finalmente ci si può arrendere e non prendersi la responsabilità di nulla? È uno spazio dove poter esprimere i propri desideri infantili? Che cosa esce lì? E' un linguaggio. Non è solo un comportamento. Ed è la poetica di quella lingua che mi interessa, ed è per questo che ho iniziato ad esplorare questo concetto di intelligenza erotica.
9:34
Sapete, gli animali fanno sesso. È il perno, è la biologia, è l'istinto naturale. Non siamo gli unici ad avere una vita erotica, il che significa che è la sessualità trasformata dall'immaginazione umana. Noi siamo gli unici che possono fare l'amore per ore ed ore, avere un tempo beato, orgasmi multipli, senza toccare nessuno, proprio perché possiamo immaginarlo. Possiamo alludervi. Non lo dobbiamo nemmeno fare. Possiamo sperimentare quella potente cosa chiamata anticipazione, che è il cemento del desiderio, l'abilità di immaginarlo, così come se accadesse, viverlo come se accadesse, mentre non accade nulla, e tutto accade nello stesso tempo. Così quando ho cominciato a pensare all'erotismo, ho iniziato a pensare alla poetica del sesso, e considerandola come un'intelligenza, allora è un qualcosa che si può coltivare. Quali sono gli ingredienti? Fantasia, giocosità, novità, curiosità, mistero. Ma l'agente centrale è veramente quello chiamato immaginazione.
10:41
Ma soprattutto, per me cominciare a capire quali sono le coppie che hanno una scintilla erotica, che alimenta il desiderio, sono dovuta tornare indietro alla definizione originale di erotismo, la definizione mistica, e ci sono arrivata tramite una biforcazione guardando effettivamente al trauma, che c'è dall'altra parte, e l'ho analizzato guardando la comunità nella quale sono cresciuta, che era una comunità del Belgio, tutti sopravvissuti dell'Olocausto. Nella mi comunità c'erano due gruppi: coloro che non erano morti, e coloro che erano ritornati alla vita. E coloro che non erano morti vivevano ancorati alla terra, non potevano provare piacere, non potevano fidarsi, perché quando si è vigili, preoccupati, ansiosi e insicuri, non si può sollevare la testa prendere il volo nello spazio ed essere giocosi, sicuri e fantasiosi. Coloro che sono ritornati a vivere sono stati quelli che hanno inteso l'erotismo come antidoto alla morte. Sapevano come mantenersi vivi. E quando ho iniziato ad ascoltare della mancanza di sesso delle coppie con le quali lavoravo a volte sentivo la gente dire "Voglio più sesso", ma di solito la gente vuole un sesso migliore, e migliore significa riconnettersi con quel tipo di vitalità, di vibrazione, di rinnovamento, di eros, di energia che il sesso può offrire loro, o che loro avevano sperato potesse offrigli.
12:02
E così ho iniziato a fare loro un'altra domanda. "Mi chiudo quando..." inizia ad essere la domanda. "Spengo i miei desideri quando..." che non è la stessa domanda, "Quello che mi spegne è ..." e "Mi spegni quando ..." E le persone hanno iniziato a dire, "Mi spengo quando mi sento morto dentro, quando non mi piace il mio corpo, quando mi sento vecchio, quando non ho avuto tempo per me stesso, quando non ho avuto neanche la possibilità di vederti, quando non riesco bene nel lavoro, quando ho una bassa autostima, quando non mi sento all'altezza, quando non mi sento in diritto di desiderare, di prendere, di ricevere piacere."
12:39
E poi ho iniziato a fare la domanda opposta. "Mi accendo quando ... " Perché il più delle volte, le persone amano domandare " Tu mi accendi, quello che mi eccita," e io sono fuori dalla questione. Lo sapete? Ora, se siete morti dentro, l'altra persona può fare un sacco di cose per san Valentino. Ma non farà una piega. Non ci sarà nessuno alla reception. (Risate) Quindi mi eccito quando, si accendono i miei desideri, mi sveglio quando ...
13:06
Nel paradosso tra amore e desiderio, quello che sembra così sconcertante è che gli stessi ingredienti che nutrono l'amore -- la condivisione, la reciprocità, la protezione, la preoccupazione, la responsabilità per l'altro -- a volte sono gli stessi ingredienti che soffocano il desiderio. Perché il desiderio è dotato di una serie di sentimenti che non sempre sono prediletti dall'amore: gelosia, possesso, aggressività, potere, dominio, disobbedienza, malizia. Di solito la maggior parte di noi si eccita di notte con le stesse cose che non accetta durante il giorno. Sapete, la mente erotica non è molto politically correct. Se tutti fantasticassimo su un letto di rose, non avremmo delle conversazioni interessanti sull'argomento. Ma non è così, lassù nella nostra mente accadono delle cose che non sempre sappiamo come portare alla persona che amiamo, perché noi pensiamo che l'amore venga con l'altruismo e infatti il desiderio nasce da una certa quantità di egoismo nel senso migliore della parola: l'abilità di restare connessi al proprio sé in presenza di un altro.
14:19
Quindi voglio disegnare questa piccola immagine per voi, perché abbiamo bisogno di conciliare queste due sigenze, siamo nati così. Il nostro bisogno di connessione, il nostro bisogno di isolamento o il nostro bisogno di sicurezza e di avventura, o il nostro bisogno di condivisione e di autonomia, e se pensiamo al bambino che si siede sulle vostre ginocchia comodamente accoccolato, sicuro e protetto e ad un certo punto tutti noi dobbiamo uscire a scoprire e ad esplorare il mondo. Questo è l'inizio del desiderio, perché l'esplorazione richiede curiosità, scoperta. E poi ad un certo punto si girano e ti guardano e dite loro, "Hei piccolo, il mondo è un posto fantastico. Scoprilo. C'è tanto divertimento là fuori" allora possono allontanarsi e possono sperimentare connessione e isolamento allo stesso tempo. Possono uscire con la loro immaginazione, fuori dal loro corpo, con la loro giocosità, pur sapendo che c'è qualcuno quando ritorneranno.
15:19
Ma se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che dice, "Sono preoccupato. Sono ansioso. Sono depresso. Il mio compagno non si è preso cura di me per tanto tempo. Cosa c'è così di buono là fuori? Non abbiamo tutto il necessario insieme, tu e io?" allora ci sono poche piccole reazioni in cui ognuno di noi si può riconoscere abbastanza bene. Alcuni di noi torneranno, sono tornati molto tempo fa, e questo bambino che ritorna è il bambino che rinuncia ad una parte di sé per non perdere l'altro. Io perdo la mia libertà per non perdere la connessione. E io imparerò ad amare in un certo modo che si appesantirà con un'altra preoccupazione un'altra responsabilità e un'altra protezione, e io non so come lasciarti per andare a giocare, per avere esperienze di piacere, per scoprire, per entrare dentro di me. Tradotto in un linguaggio adulto, si comincia molto giovani. E continua nella nostra vita sessuale fino alla fine. Ritorna il bambino numero due ma guarda così continuamente, dietro le spalle. "Pensi di essere li? Hai intenzione di maledirmi? Pensi di sgridarmi? Hai intenzione di arrabbiarti con me?" E potrebbero essere andati via, ma non sono mai davvero lontani, e queste spesso sono le persone che vi diranno, all'inizio era fantastico. Perché all'inizio, l'intimità crescente non era ancora così forte da portare alla diminuzione del desiderio. E più mi sono sentito connesso, più mi sono sentito responsabile, e meno sono stato in grado di lasciarmi andare di fronte a te. Il terzo bambino in realtà non ritorna.
16:59
Che cosa accade, se si vuole mantenere il desiderio, è un vero pezzo di dialettica. Da un lato si vuole la sicurezza di essere in grado di andare. E dall'altra se non si può andare non si può avere il piacere, non si può raggiungere l'apice, non si può avere un orgasmo, non si può eccitarsi perché si passa il tempo nel corpo e nella testa dell'altro e non nel proprio.
17:21
Così in questo dilemma del conciliare queste due categorie di bisogni fondamentali, ci sono alcune cose che ho capito sulla sessualità di coppia. Uno, hanno molta intimità sessuale. Capiscono che c'è uno spazio erotico che appartiene a ciascuno di loro. Capiscono anche che i preliminari non sono qualcosa che si fa cinque minuti prima di tutto il resto. I preliminari cominciano più o meno alla fine dell'orgasmo precedente. Capiscono anche che uno spazio erotico non è il cominciare ad accarezzare l'altro. Si tratta di creare uno spazio in cui si lascia Management SpA., forse dove si abbandona il metodo agile, (Risate) e in realtà si entra in quel posto in cui si smette di essere il buon cittadino che si prende cura delle cose ed è responsabile. Responsabilità e desiderio non vanno d'accordo. Proprio non stanno bene insieme. Le coppie erotiche capiscono che le passioni cambiano e svaniscono. È più o meno come la luna. Ha eclissi intermittenti. Ma ciò che sanno, è che sanno come farle risorgere. Loro sanno come ritornare indietro, e sanno come ritornare indietro perché hanno demistificato un grande mito, che è il mito della spontaneità, che è il sentirsi cadere dal paradiso mentre si sta piegando il bucato come un deus ex machina, e infatti loro capiscono che tutto ciò che sta accadendo in un rapporto a lungo termine è già accaduto.
18:46
Il sesso come impegno è sesso premeditato. È voluto. È intenzionale. È messa a fuoco e presenza.
18:54
Buon San Valentino.
18:56
(Applausi)


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Return to the talkReturn to talk
> Transcript
> Dunque, perché il buon sesso svanisce così spesso, perfino nelle coppie che continuano ad amarsi come non mai? E perché una buona intimità non garantisce del buon sesso, al contrario di quanto si crede? Oppure, la prossima domanda potrebbe essere, possiamo volere ciò che già abbiamo? È la domanda da un milione di dollari, vero? E perché il proibito è così erotico? Cosa c'è nella trasgressione che rende il desiderio così potente? E perché il sesso fa i bambini, e i bambini portano il disastro erotico nelle coppie? È una specie di colpo fatale all'erotismo, non è così? E quando amate, come sembra? E quando desiderate, com'è differente?
> 0:57
> ...


Grazie sei un tesoro, lo,leggo con calma ci penso e mi esprimo un bacione inno


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Bello.
Da rileggere.
Mentre leggevo pensavo proprio a Feather (anche ad altro, veramente ) e a come lì potesse trovare la ricetta che cerca.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Magari appena mi lasciano kl pc(questo e' un maledetto tablet da cui non so fare niente) ti faccio un copia incolla di quello che ho salvato in italiano. A me e' piaciuto molto il fatto di quando si vede l altro sicuro e radioso (la sua luce attrae, e io potrei non essere chi o cosa detdrmina la sua luce:  devo "firmare" in qualche modo), e la novita', che passa anche solo attraverso una novita' percettiva banale (questo l ho notato a volte senza rifletterci, se cambiava radicalmente tonalita' cromatica nel vestire in qualche modo mi sentivo attivata,  a prescinderd dal fatto che gli stesse meglio o no)


Ha colpito anche me.


----------



## Leda (23 Marzo 2014)

Grazie Feath, grazie Inno. Uno smeraldo cada-one


----------



## feather (24 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e lì potesse trovare la ricetta che cerca.


Io mi sono rivisto molto nel bambino numero due, e in questo passaggio: " non si può raggiungere l'apice, non si può avere un orgasmo, non si può eccitarsi perché si passa il tempo nel corpo e nella testa dell'altro e non nel proprio."

Però al solito, sapere il problema non lo risolve, anzi, aggiunge solo frustrazione e senso di impotenza.


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io mi sono rivisto molto nel bambino numero due, e in questo passaggio: " non si può raggiungere l'apice, non si può avere un orgasmo, non si può eccitarsi perché si passa il tempo nel corpo e nella testa dell'altro e non nel proprio."
> 
> Però al solito, sapere il problema non lo risolve, anzi, aggiunge solo frustrazione e senso di impotenza.


Ciao Feather. 

Sicuramente sapere qual è il problema non lo risolve, bisogna accettarlo e poi cercare di modificare il meccanismo dentro di sé. Ma questo non si riesce a fare se ci si aspetta la soluzione dall'esterno...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

*Grazie*

Feather e Inno, perché è stata una lettura molto interessante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Magari appena mi lasciano kl pc(questo e' un maledetto tablet da cui non so fare niente) ti faccio un copia incolla di quello che ho salvato in italiano. A me e' piaciuto molto il fatto di quando si vede l altro sicuro e radioso (la sua luce attrae, e io potrei non essere chi o cosa detdrmina la sua luce:  devo "firmare" in qualche modo), e la novita', che passa anche solo attraverso una novita' percettiva banale (questo l ho notato a volte senza rifletterci, se cambiava radicalmente tonalita' cromatica nel vestire in qualche modo mi sentivo attivata,  a prescinderd dal fatto che gli stesse meglio o no)


anche a me, grazie


----------



## feather (27 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Chi e' la signora che parla?


Una sex therapist belga.

http://www.estherperel.com/about/

EDUCATION 
Lesley College Graduate School, Cambridge, Mass.
M.A. Psychology and Expressive Therapy – 1982 Hebrew University of Jerusalem, Jerusalem, Israel
B.A. Educational Psychology – 1979
B.A. French Language and Literature – 1979 

ADVANCED TRAINING 
Family Studies, New York, NY. 1986-1989. Dr. Salvador Minuchin – Family Therapy Supervision
Institute for Sociotherapy, New York, NY. 1984-1985. Group Psychotherapy, Sociometry
Psychodrama Center of New York, New York, NY. 1981-1985. Analytic Group Therapy, Psychodrama
The Family Institute of Cambridge, Cambridge, MA. 1982-1983. Family Therapy
Psychodrama Institute of Boston, Cambridge, MA. 1982-1984. Psychodrama, Group Therapy
New England Institute of Psychodrama, Cambridge, MA. 1981-1982. Sociometry, Psychodrama 

LANGUAGES 
English, French, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Dutch, Hebrew, Yiddish, German.

PROFESSIONAL AFFILIATIONS 
American Family Therapy Academy (AFTA)
The Society for Sex Therapy and Research (SSTAR)
American Association for Sex Educators, Counsellors and Therapists (AASECT)


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io mi sono rivisto molto nel bambino numero due, e in questo passaggio: " non si può raggiungere l'apice, non si può avere un orgasmo, non si può eccitarsi perché si passa il tempo nel corpo e nella testa dell'altro e non nel proprio."
> 
> Però al solito, sapere il problema non lo risolve, anzi, aggiunge solo frustrazione e senso di impotenza.


Io mi riferivo alla soluzione: 
"...Capiscono che c'è uno spazio erotico che appartiene a ciascuno di loro. Capiscono anche che i preliminari non sono qualcosa che si fa cinque minuti prima di tutto il resto. *I preliminari cominciano più o meno alla fine dell'orgasmo precedente. Capiscono anche che uno spazio erotico non è il cominciare ad accarezzare l'altro*. Si tratta di creare uno spazio in cui si lascia Management SpA., forse dove si abbandona il metodo agile, (Risate) e in realtà si entra in quel posto in cui si smette di essere il buon cittadino che si prende cura delle cose ed è responsabile. Responsabilità e desiderio non vanno d'accordo. Proprio non stanno bene insieme.* Le coppie erotiche capiscono che le passioni cambiano e svaniscono.* È più o meno come la luna. Ha eclissi intermittenti. Ma ciò che sanno, è che sanno come farle risorgere. Loro sanno come ritornare indietro, e* sanno come ritornare indietro perché hanno demistificato un grande mito, che è il mito della spontaneità, che è il sentirsi cadere dal paradiso mentre si sta piegando il bucato* come un deus ex machina, e infatti loro capiscono che tutto ciò che sta accadendo in un rapporto a lungo termine è già accaduto.
* Il sesso come impegno è sesso premeditato. È voluto. È intenzionale*. È messa a fuoco e presenza"
E come dice la Carrà "A far l'amore comincia tu"


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

Anche questo l'ho trovato interessante.

[video=youtube;old8sgG6dQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=old8sgG6dQs&list=WL752700F68EA1B339[/video]


----------

